#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Nanobean m5-22 e tplink wa7510n

## paulohsli

Boa tarde galera. Gostaria de saber se a nanobean m5-22 da ubiquiti como acess point faz conexão com a cpe tplink wa7510n como client. E qual procedimento.

----------


## mathcardoso

> Boa tarde galera. Gostaria de saber se a nanobean m5-22 da ubiquiti como acess point faz conexão com a cpe tplink wa7510n como client. E qual procedimento.


Faz, soh configurar com AP, desativar o Airmax e colocar em um canal que a wa7510n enxergue, de preferencia da regiâo do Brazil.

----------


## paulohsli

Obrigado amigão. Vou fazer e te digo se deu certo

----------


## paulohsli

Boa noite, ! Alguem teria o manual da nanobeam m5 300, com os procedimentos de configurações, ou poderia me ajudar com um tutorial para configurar a nanobeam para Acess point e uma tplink wa7510 . 

Obrigado

----------

